# Expect Tornadoes in Saskatchewan!



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> Tornadoes, Lightning and Grapefruit Hail....Oh My!!! As we get closer to Tuesday June 26th the forecast is coming into better focus and appears to be intensifying the threat level across Southern Saskatchewan. * Severe storms, very large hail and Tornadoes are a real threat on Tuesday* and people in Saskatchewan need to have a plan in the event that a severe storm or tornado develops in their region.




I've been in two here in Ontario, both in Hamilton. Both within 20 feet of me. Glad they both were low end tornadoes. Not a place I would want to be and for you folks in Alberta and Saskatchewan I hope you keep an ear on the weather and an eye on shelter.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'd like to see a tornado one day. through binoculars of course.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I haven`t heard about this. I`ve been down in my basement mopping up water for the last two weeks though with our daily downpours so maybe I missed something. 

I had a near miss with a water spout once in Cape Hatteras NC that sent a few people to hospital. I was down below the house, they are all built on stilts, in the shower and saw it whip accross the beach less than 100m away and into into a trailer park next door. Why do they always go for trailer parks?

A few trailers got tossed around like styrofoam chunks but thankfuly nobody was killed.

I lost a friend in the Pine Lake AB tornado a few years ago. Mother Nature can be a bitch.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

OHMYBAD :C

I forgot the link to the story

Expect Tornadoes in Saskatchewan! - Tornado hunter blog - Canadian Storm Chaser, Tornado Hunter, Photographer, Speaker Greg Johnson


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Take every precaution folks.

We lived through a cyclone in '96 with some roof damage and lots of tree damage. We rode it out in the cellar with the kids. 

We were away up north in 2011 when a tornado ripped through town, but we're still doing repairs to our house. The total cost will likely be more than our purchase price in 1993.

If there's any warning, get stuff inside and low (cellar, preferably), and have everything turned off. Be prepared with flashlights, tools, blankets, canned food, etc in case you have to live a while without amenities. Have a backup shelter, ie a friend outside your immediate area who will put you up in an emergency. We were lucky to have been as prepared as anyone in this regard. Keep a cushion in your bank account for emergencies, sometimes cash is the only way. A small amount on your person or somewhere accessable at all times can get you through the first few hours or days. However, in our case, there wasn't anywhere to buy anything and we lived off emergency shelters and the good will of friends for several days.

Good luck folks!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Current list of warnings/watches out now

Alerts: Saskatchewan - The Weather Network

Tornado watch for City of Saskatoon

Tornado watch for Humboldt - Wynyard - Wadena - Lanigan - Foam Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Kelvington including Yellowquill Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of Humboldt including Humboldt Carmel and Fulda

Tornado watch for R.M. of St Peter including Muenster and Lake Lenore

Tornado watch for R.M. of Spalding including Spalding

Tornado watch for R.M. of Ponass Lake including Rose Valley Fosston and Nora

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lakeview including Wadena and Clair

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lakeside including Watson and Quill Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Sasman including Margo Kylemore and Nut Mountain

Tornado watch for R.M. of Leroy including Leroy

Tornado watch for R.M. of Wolverine including Burr

Tornado watch for R.M. of Usborne including Lanigan Drake and Guernsey

Tornado watch for R.M. of Elfros including Elfros Leslie and Mozart

Tornado watch for R.M. of Prairie Rose including Jansen and Esk

Tornado watch for R.M. of Big Quill including Wynyard Dafoe and Kandahar

Tornado watch for R.M. of Foam Lake including Foam Lake and Fishing Lake Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of Emerald including Wishart and Bankend

Tornado watch for R.M. of Wreford including Nokomis and Venn

Tornado watch for R.M. of Mount Hope including Semans

Tornado watch for R.M. of Kutawa including Raymore Punnichy and Poorman Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of Touchwood including Serath and Touchwood Hills Prov. Park

Tornado watch for R.M. of Kellross including Kelliher and Lestock

Tornado watch for R.M. of Ituna Bon Accord including Ituna and Hubbard

Tornado watch for R.M. of Last Mountain Valley including Govan and Duval

Tornado watch for Martensville - Warman - Rosthern - Delisle - Wakaw

Tornado watch for R.M. of Blaine Lake including Blaine Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Redberry including Hafford and Krydor

Tornado watch for R.M. of Rosthern including Rosthern Hague and Carlton

Tornado watch for R.M. of Laird including Waldheim Hepburn and Laird

Tornado watch for R.M. of Hoodoo including Wakaw and Cudworth

Tornado watch for R.M. of Fish Creek including Alvena

Tornado watch for R.M. of Great Bend including Radisson and Borden

Tornado watch for R.M. of Aberdeen including Aberdeen

Tornado watch for R.M. of Eagle Creek including Arelee and Sonningdale

Tornado watch for R.M. of Grant including Vonda Prud'homme and Smuts

Tornado watch for R.M. of Corman Park including Martensville Warman and Langham

Tornado watch for R.M. of Bayne including Bruno Peterson and Dana

Tornado watch for R.M. of Vanscoy including Delisle Asquith and Vanscoy

Tornado watch for R.M. of Perdue including Perdue and Kinley

Tornado watch for R.M. of Colonsay including Colonsay and Meacham

Tornado watch for R.M. of Viscount including Viscount and Plunkett

Tornado watch for R.M. of Blucher including Allan Clavet Bradwell and Elstow

Tornado watch for Melfort - Tisdale - Nipawin - Carrot River

Tornado watch for R.M. of Torch River including Choiceland and White Fox

Tornado watch for R.M. of Moose Range including Carrot River and Tobin Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Nipawin including Nipawin Aylsham and Pontrilas

Tornado watch for R.M. of Kinistino including Kinistino and James Smith Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of Willow Creek including Gronlid and Fairy Glen

Tornado watch for R.M. of Arborfield including Arborfield and Zenon Park

Tornado watch for R.M. of Connaught including Ridgedale and New Osgoode

Tornado watch for R.M. of Invergordon including Yellow Creek and Tarnopol

Tornado watch for R.M. of Flett's Springs including Beatty Ethelton and Pathlow

Tornado watch for R.M. of Bjorkdale including Greenwater Lake Prov. Park

Tornado watch for R.M. of Star City including Melfort and Star City

Tornado watch for R.M. of Tisdale including Tisdale Eldersley and Sylvania

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lake Lenore including St Brieux

Tornado watch for R.M. of Pleasantdale including Naicam and Pleasantdale

Tornado watch for R.M. of Three Lakes including Middle Lake and St Benedict

Tornado watch for R.M. of Barrier Valley including Archerwill and McKague

Tornado watch for Moose Jaw - Pense - Central Butte - Craik

Tornado watch for R.M. of Craik including Craik and Aylesbury

Tornado watch for R.M. of Huron including Tugaske

Tornado watch for R.M. of Maple Bush including Riverhurst and Douglas Prov. Park

Tornado watch for R.M. of Sarnia including Holdfast Chamberlain and Dilke

Tornado watch for R.M. of Marquis including Tuxford Keeler and Buffalo Pound

Tornado watch for R.M. of Enfield including Central Butte

Tornado watch for R.M. of Eyebrow including Eyebrow and Brownlee

Tornado watch for R.M. of Dufferin including Bethune and Findlater

Tornado watch for R.M. of Chaplin including Chaplin

Tornado watch for R.M. of Wheatlands including Mortlach and Parkbeg

Tornado watch for R.M. of Caron including Caronport and Caron

Tornado watch for R.M. of Moose Jaw including Pasqua and Bushell Park

Tornado watch for R.M. of Pense including Pense Belle Plaine and Stony Beach

Tornado watch for City of Moose Jaw

Tornado watch for R.M. of Shamrock including Shamrock and Kelstern

Tornado watch for R.M. of Rodgers including Coderre and Courval

Tornado watch for R.M. of Hillsborough including Crestwynd and Old Wives lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Redburn including Rouleau and Hearne

Tornado watch for R.M. of Baildon including Briercrest

Tornado watch for Outlook - Watrous - Hanley - Imperial - Dinsmore

Tornado watch for R.M. of Dundurn including Dundurn and Blackstrap Prov. Park

Tornado watch for R.M. of Montrose including Donovan and Swanson

Tornado watch for R.M. of Morris including Watrous Young and Zelma

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lost River east of Dundurn

Tornado watch for R.M. of Harris including Harris and Tessier

Tornado watch for R.M. of Rosedale including Hanley

Tornado watch for R.M. of Rudy including Outlook and Glenside

Tornado watch for R.M. of McCraney including Kenaston and Bladworth

Tornado watch for R.M. of Wood Creek including Simpson

Tornado watch for R.M. of Fertile Valley including Conquest Macrorie and Bounty

Tornado watch for R.M. of Milden including Dinsmore Milden and Wiseton

Tornado watch for R.M. of Loreburn including Elbow Loreburn and Hawarden

Tornado watch for R.M. of Willner west of Davidson

Tornado watch for R.M. of Arm River including Davidson and Girvin

Tornado watch for R.M. of Big Arm including Imperial and Liberty

Tornado watch for R.M. of Coteau including Birsay and Danielson Prov. Park

Tornado watch for R.M. of King George northwest of Lucky Lake

Tornado watch for Prince Albert - Shellbrook - Spiritwood - Duck Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Paddockwood including Candle Lake and Paddockwood

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lakeland including Emma Lake and Anglin Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Spiritwood including Spiritwood and Leoville

Tornado watch for R.M. of Canwood including Debden and Big River Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of Shellbrook including Sturgeon Lake Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of Garden River including Meath Park and Albertville

Tornado watch for R.M. of Buckland including Wahpeton Res. and Spruce Home

Tornado watch for R.M. of Prince Albert including Davis

Tornado watch for City of Prince Albert

Tornado watch for R.M. of Leask including Leask Mistawasis Res. and Parkside

Tornado watch for R.M. of Duck Lake including Duck Lake and Beardy's Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of Meeting Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Birch Hills including Muskoday Res.

Tornado watch for R.M. of St Louis including One Arrow Res. and Domremy

Tornado watch for Swift Current - Herbert - Cabri - Kyle - Lucky Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lacadena including Kyle Tyner and Sanctuary

Tornado watch for R.M. of Victory including Beechy

Tornado watch for R.M. of Canaan including Lucky Lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Riverside including Cabri Pennant and Success

Tornado watch for R.M. of Morse including Herbert Morse Ernfold and Gouldtown

Tornado watch for R.M. of Excelsior including Waldeck Rush Lake and Main Centre

Tornado watch for R.M. of Saskatchewan Landing including Stewart Valley

Tornado watch for R.M. of Swift Current including Swift Current and Wymark

Tornado watch for R.M. of Webb including Webb and Antelope lake

Tornado watch for R.M. of Coulee including Neidpath and McMahon

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lawtonia including Hodgeville

Tornado watch for R.M. of Glen Bain including Glen Bain

Tornado watch for R.M. of Whiska Creek including Vanguard Neville and Pambrun

Tornado watch for R.M. of Lac Pelletier including Blumenhof


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

CBC.ca News - Saskatchewan Regional News


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Two touched down last night within an hour around the supper hour. One 20 miles SW of Moose Jaw and another 5 miles SW of Moose Jaw, both in rural areas doing little more than toppling a few power poles. Although this was a big system (first time I remember US storm chasers here), it's nothing like 1994 when we had a well over 24 reported in the province between the end of May and mid-July.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

too many terrible weather events going on - maybe mother nature is lashing back out at us for how terribly our species has treated the planet...stay safe everyone =0


----------

